# Feiya Service Tech



## TeamGearUp (Mar 16, 2008)

I have recieved a Feiya CT1201 for payment from a customer. I know nothing about about embro. I am located in Ventura County can anyone help me with any direction on how to learn. Are there any classes I can take? I have no idea how this works. Does anyone know of a service rep in my area or LA County. Thanks


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not based in California but I'm sure there's plenty of people on here that can help you


----------



## Jorge4087 (Aug 5, 2008)

TeamGearUp said:


> I have recieved a Feiya CT1201 for payment from a customer. I know nothing about about embro. I am located in Ventura County can anyone help me with any direction on how to learn. Are there any classes I can take? I have no idea how this works. Does anyone know of a service rep in my area or LA County. Thanks


Hi, my name is Jorge and I'm a service tech, and work on the Feiya's along many other Chinese embroidery machines. PM me your contact info, or I can send you mine. I offer training courses, preventative maintenance, and repair services. I'm located in Corona, CA.


----------



## allsport (May 5, 2014)

I am in a similar situation.. I received a Feiya Embroidery Machine in trade and have no idea how to operate this thing.. It is totally different from my Melco. I am interested to hear what you found out..


----------



## comingforhelp (Apr 23, 2014)

allsport said:


> I am in a similar situation.. I received a Feiya Embroidery Machine in trade and have no idea how to operate this thing.. It is totally different from my Melco. I am interested to hear what you found out..


I know feiya machine. 

Its control panel is kind of annoying. 

May I have a look at its panel/screen? 

Regards
Khan


----------



## norm tyr (Aug 22, 2021)

Jorge4087 said:


> Hi, my name is Jorge and I'm a service tech, and work on the Feiya's along many other Chinese embroidery machines. PM me your contact info, or I can send you mine. I offer training courses, preventative maintenance, and repair services. I'm located in Corona, CA.


Hi Jorge, Are you still working on Feiya machines. I need help What is your phone number?


----------



## Spenj (9 mo ago)

norm tyr said:


> Hi Jorge, Are you still working on Feiya machines. I need help What is your phone number?


Jorge, Are you still working on Feiya machines? I am looking for a repair technician in Southern California. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## elegantstitchesinc (2 mo ago)

I also have a six-head Feiya and need a technician to service it for me. Jorge, you could reach me at 4134479452.


----------

